# Brocklebanks



## Seadog666 (Sep 1, 2013)

Served my time on deck from 1966-1969, then Moss Tankers. Then Shell-Mex & BP, which became Shell UK Ltd, (coastwise) till 1999. As Pink Floyd might have said, "Is there anybody out there?"


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Seadog, checking your ships I was on some of them. Can you tell us your name to see if anyone remembers you?


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome to the site ; Lots of Brocklebank and Moss Tanker chaps here and lots of posts . Enjoy . Derek


----------



## Seadog666 (Sep 1, 2013)

Tony Selman said:


> Seadog, checking your ships I was on some of them. Can you tell us your name to see if anyone remembers you?


Hello Tony. Yes, Graham Wright here. Served my time with Brocks/Moss Tankers, 1966-1973. The jolly old memory cell is a bit rusty these days, so much so I'm afraid I don't recall your name. Sorry. Thanks for your response all the same....


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Graham
In 1966 I was just finishing the voyage from hell on Lucigen and between then and 1970 from the ships you list I was on Mahanada (coast) and two long but great trips on Luxor. I know many of the names you mention but as far as my remaining brain cell can recall we did not sail together. As Derek says many ex Brocks and Moss Tanker men here.


----------



## Seadog666 (Sep 1, 2013)

Tony Selman said:


> Hi Graham
> In 1966 I was just finishing the voyage from hell on Lucigen and between then and 1970 from the ships you list I was on Mahanada (coast)  and two long but great trips on Luxor. I know many of the names you mention but as far as my remaining brain cell can recall we did not sail together. As Derek says many ex Brocks and Moss Tanker men here.


Hi Tony. Yes, I'm sure you're right - we didn't sail together, but I do remember Luxor! GHBL - "Geordie Hughie's Beautiful Luxor" - ref Capt Hugh Mason. 

(Just been reading that Terry Scarrott hasn't been well recently. I sailed with Terry on the maiden voyage of the Maihar in 1969 I think it was. Hope he's soon OK again.) Cheers for now.


----------



## Seadog666 (Sep 1, 2013)

[=D]


Derek Roger said:


> Welcome to the site ; Lots of Brocklebank and Moss Tanker chaps here and lots of posts . Enjoy . Derek


Many thanks, Derek. Gradually finding my way around. The more I look the more I see! Cheers for now, Graham Wright.


----------

